# Which to choose for first Mulberry bag?



## arika111orange

Hi, I’m having a hard time deciding on my first Mulberry bag. I really like the Billie, medium Amberley and the mini Alexa. I’m looking for something casual and definitely crossbody.  Since I don’t have a store near me, I’d love to hear any opinions. Thank you!


----------



## 24shaz

Are you looking for something small or or more a mid size? Mini Alexa is an essentials type bag, while Amberley is much bigger


----------



## Katinahat

24shaz said:


> Are you looking for something small or or more a mid size? Mini Alexa is an essentials type bag, while Amberley is much bigger


I would agree with this. The Amberley is slightly bigger than the mini Alexa. However, the Alexa is an iconic Mulberry bag. It’s definitely my favourite Mulberry but I have regular and mini.

@arika111orange Do you like the postman’s lock or Ryders lock better? That might help you decide.


----------



## 24shaz

Katinahat said:


> I would agree with this. The Amberley is slightly bigger than the mini Alexa. However, the Alexa is an iconic Mulberry bag. It’s definitely my favourite Mulberry but I have regular and mini.
> 
> @arika111orange Do you like the postman’s lock or Ryders lock better? That might help you decide.


I keep forgetting I have the older style alexas, think the newer mini has a larger capacity than the older version. Definitely agree that Alexa is more iconic than Amberley.


----------



## Katinahat

24shaz said:


> I keep forgetting I have the older style alexas, think the newer mini has a larger capacity than the older version. Definitely agree that Alexa is more iconic than Amberley.


My old and new regulars are very similar sizes but I only have a new mini so can’t compare. Happy to bag spill at some point if it helps. I don’t have a regular Amberley, just a mini. I find the Billie a bit harder with its shape/lines. I like the Alexa curves.


----------



## arika111orange

I'm so sorry, since I'm new to Mulberry, I'm not quite sure what you mean by the Ryders or postman locks.  I'm good with a mid-size or smaller bag. I'm kind of leaning towards the Amberley.  The softer leather is a big win for me.  Yet, the mini Alexa also comes in that leather.  I carry a LV Rosalie wallet,  mini Pochette Accessories, small agenda, iPhone 12 and small leather key holder.  By chance would anyone have any pictures to share of either bag?  Thank you again!!


----------



## 24shaz

arika111orange said:


> I'm so sorry, since I'm new to Mulberry, I'm not quite sure what you mean by the Ryders or postman locks.  I'm good with a mid-size or smaller bag. I'm kind of leaning towards the Amberley.  The softer leather is a big win for me.  Yet, the mini Alexa also comes in that leather.  I carry a LV Rosalie wallet,  mini Pochette Accessories, small agenda, iPhone 12 and small leather key holder.  By chance would anyone have any pictures to share of either bag?  Thank you again!!


postman’s lock/Rider lock refers to the closure of the bag. The postman’s lock (on the Alexa) is a plaque with a small twisting lock mechanism, the Rider lock (Amberley) is a long vertical closure with a loop fastening, no plaque. Some people prefer one over the other.

I’ll put up Amberley pictures in the morning, might be better to get Alexa pics from someone with the current version


----------



## arika111orange

Thank you!


----------



## 24shaz

Here’s my medium Amberley and a picture of the contents when I picked it up, there was plenty of space left. I can fit my 10” iPad in as well. The opening of the Amberley (pic 4) is quite narrow if you keep the side buttons closed, but it holds plenty.


----------



## arika111orange

Thank you for sharing.  You’re bag is gorgeous!  After ready a few comments about how small the mini Alexa is and being plus size, I think the medium Amberley is the way to go!


----------



## 24shaz

arika111orange said:


> Thank you for sharing.  You’re bag is gorgeous!  After ready a few comments about how small the mini Alexa is and being plus size, I think the medium Amberley is the way to go!


Thank you 

Amberley would be my choice for an everyday bag too, though both are lovely


----------



## Katinahat

Sounds like you are nearly there with making your mind up. I saw a medium  Amberley carried by a youngish lady this week and it looked great on her. I think it was oxblood. 

Here are some pics. Mini Alexa with Regular Alexa: 


This has the iconic Mulberry Postman’s Lock. 

Modelling shots for size (I’m quite petite with average build).





My Amberley is a mini:


This has the Ryder’s Lock as it is meant to look like part of a horse’s bridal. 

Hope these help!


----------



## arika111orange

Thank you!  Beautiful bags.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Katinahat: Beautiful bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Sounds like you are nearly there with making your mind up. I saw a medium  Amberley carried by a youngish lady this week and it looked great on her. I think it was oxblood.
> 
> Here are some pics. Mini Alexa with Regular Alexa:
> View attachment 5352271
> 
> This has the iconic Mulberry Postman’s Lock.
> 
> Modelling shots for size (I’m quite petite with average build).
> View attachment 5352274
> 
> View attachment 5352275
> 
> 
> My Amberley is a mini:
> View attachment 5352276
> 
> This has the Ryder’s Lock as it is meant to look like part of a horse’s bridal.
> 
> Hope these help!


Do you find the mini Alexa hard to close?
Mine's really difficult to close,  so upon research I found out that an insert helps with this problem,  so  I used a stiff insert I made for another bag and now it's not a problem.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arika111orange said:


> Hi, I’m having a hard time deciding on my first Mulberry bag. I really like the Billie, medium Amberley and the mini Alexa. I’m looking for something casual and definitely crossbody.  Since I don’t have a store near me, I’d love to hear any opinions. Thank you!


I just got my first Mulberry bag. @Katinahat  's beautuful mini Alexa made me do it.
I love it so much!
I just got it yesterday.  
The strap was too long for me so I punched an extra hole.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you find the mini Alexa hard to close?
> Mine's really difficult to close,  so upon research I found out that an insert helps with this problem,  so  I used a stiff insert I made for another bag and now it's not a problem.


I’ve just seen your post here. Sorry I missed it. Yes, it can be a bit hard to close if it hasn’t got much in but I don’t notice this much as I used to the Alexa style and it’s often reasonably full. It’s actually easier when hanging crossbody than sitting as it pushes against my leg.  I just love your bag. The insert is a great idea if it works for you. I’ve seen YouTubers do that.

If I had more space and cash I’d have this beautiful bag in multiple shades! Probably it’s a good thing I don’t have either as it means I practise some restraint!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just seen your post here. Sorry I missed it. Yes, it can be a bit hard to close if it hasn’t got much in but I don’t notice this much as I used to the Alexa style and it’s often reasonably full. It’s actually easier when hanging crossbody than sitting as it pushes against my leg.  I just love your bag. The insert is a great idea if it works for you. I’ve seen YouTubers do that.
> 
> If I had more space and cash I’d have this beautiful bag in multiple shades! Probably it’s a good thing I don’t have either as it means I practise some restraint!


What is restraint?


----------



## 24shaz




----------



## katyc1985

I am obsessed with my Mulberry Billie in grey. It goes with everything and looks really smart when I’m wearing it.  Has gold and silver hardware and is very roomy. I’ve been thinking about the black one since I got the grey one too!
I also have a Darley, Amberley clutch and a hampstead (this comes in as a close second on my most used Mulberry bags!)


----------



## arika111orange

katyc1985 said:


> I am obsessed with my Mulberry Billie in grey. It goes with everything and looks really smart when I’m wearing it.  Has gold and silver hardware and is very roomy. I’ve been thinking about the black one since I got the grey one too!
> I also have a Darley, Amberley clutch and a hampstead (this comes in as a close second on my most used Mulberry bags!)


I would love to pictures of your Billie!!


----------



## katyc1985

Oh I’ll definitely take and post some!!


----------



## Katinahat

katyc1985 said:


> Oh I’ll definitely take and post some!!


I second the request for pics!


----------



## katyc1985

Here are some pics of the bag and of me using it out and about! Im really tempted to get the black too! I love it!


----------



## Katinahat

katyc1985 said:


> Here are some pics of the bag and of me using it out and about! Im really tempted to get the black too! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5633622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633630


Love it! What a easy style but elegant bag. It looks so good with your overcoat and converse. Glad yo hear and see you enjoying it so much!


----------

